# Guideline Fliegenruten



## Dorschjäger (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir gerne zu Weihnachten eine Guideline-Fliegenrute zulegen.

Ich werde sie rein für das Meerforellenfischen verwenden.

Ich denke an das Modell:

Guideline LPXe RS # 7, 9 Feet

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute ?
Für Antworten bin ich euch dankbar.

Gruß
Dorschjäger  #h#h


----------



## mcchaser2003 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

*KAUFEN!

Ich *Kann die Rute nur empfehlen, solltest sie aber trotzdem vorher probewerfen!


----------



## jflyfish (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Moin,
Konnte das ganze Spektrum dieser Rutenserie ausprobieren -- alles super Ruten und die 7er ist wohl die Allroundrute für MF an der Ostsee. 
nicht ganz billig aber fein, Juergen


----------



## Dorschjäger (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Danke euch für eure Antworten.

Dorschjäger |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Windmaster (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Moin,

ich hatte die Rute auch mal in der Hand und habe sie im Vergleich mit der Cam Sigler Rute #7/8 zur Probe geworfen. Hatte mich da für die Cam Sigler entschieden, da sie mir harmonischer war. 

Bei der Entscheidung zu einer Rute kommen zum Einsatzgebiet immer noch Faktoren wie Wurfstil und Schnur/-art dazu. Würde daher nie eine Fliegenrute kaufen ohne sie vorher mal geworfen zu haben.

Sollest Du viel mit dem Schusskopf fischen, dann kann ich Dir die Guideline Rute empfehlen, sie ist sehr schnell/steif und hat viel Kraft.

Da ich persönlich lieber mit einer WF-Schnur (Guideline Pounch) fische, war mir das Werfen mit der Cam Sigler viel harmonischer. Zur Zeit fische ich aber eine Winston Boron IIx 10ft #8, die hervorragend arbeitet und sich einfach gut werfen lässt.

Meine Meinung also zur Guideline : Mit Schusskopf ein klarer Kauf#6, ansonsten würde ich zu einer anderen raten.



gruß windmaster


----------



## Dorschjäger (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Danke auch dir Windmaster.


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Nun ich bin ein 10 ft. F-Fischer… 

 Ich werfe aber ab und zu auch 9 ft. Ruten meiner Freunde und von netten Boardies,

Die  Z-axis (790), die Vison (VGS4907F) und die LPXe (907) kann ich zum persönlichen nachprüfen empfehlen.

Die LeCie von Guideline halte ich für überteuert.
Am besten kann man beim Probewerfen einen Eindruck gewinnen.

Besten Gruß,

Gernot#h


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Ich bin - wie Gernot - immer ein 10ft. Wedler gewesen, aber neulich hatte ich die LPXe RS in Kombination mit einer Guideline Bullet in den Händen zum Wedeln. Seitdem bin ich bekehrt! #6


----------



## Karstein (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

PS: habe mir die LPXe RS in # 6 bestellt, die wird Mitte Januar geliefert. Dazu die Guideline Bullet in #6 und #7.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## grashopper (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Hi 
Ich fische die Le Cie in kl.8 10ft mit einer 9er Bullet zum Hechtfischen im Belly Boat ideal 15cm Streamer kein Problem
Die guten Wurfeigenschaften haben mich so begeistert das ich mir die 7er in 9,6ft für die Küste auch noch zugelegt habe
die Fische ich mit zwei Schnüren 
Bullet in kl.8 und alls intermed.coastel in kl.7#h
Sprech mit Alex ADH Fishing der mach einen guten Preis


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

konnte die RS  auch schon Probewerfen und ich zögere nur wegen der Investition die nicht in meinen Weihnachtsplan passt|uhoh:
also bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Kurs :m


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Moin,


ich habe mal versucht, herauszufinden, von wem und wo die Guideline Ruten hergestellt werden.

Weiß da jemand etwas Genaues?


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Stingray (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Ich denke das sich Dorschjäger nach 4 Jahren schon entschieden hat . Und das wohl für eine dreiteilige blaue saugeile RS :l. Und nicht wie heute für eine vierteilige weiße RS #d.

@ Kuddel Daddeldu  

Aus China 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bungo (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



Stingray schrieb:


> Und das wohl für eine dreiteilige blaue saugeile RS :l. Und nicht wie heute für eine vierteilige weiße RS #d.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas




In der Tat, die dreiteilige Blaue war einfach die Beste. 
Da kam die weiterentwickelte vierteilige Blaue schon nicht mehr ran!


----------



## Stingray (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



Bungo schrieb:


> In der Tat, die dreiteilige Blaue war einfach die Beste.
> Da kam die weiterentwickelte vierteilige Blaue schon nicht mehr ran!



Darum habe ich sie auch in #5,6,7 und 8 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## wooly (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Habe die lpxe rs # 6 mit mit der guideline fourcast in # 6 geht super ab aber es fühlt sich an als wäre noch mehr drin kann mir einer eine andere schnur oder schusskopf empfehlen

gruß Tobi


----------



## Dorschjäger (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Ich fische Guideline und Vision und bin bestens zufrieden.


----------

